# Changing Number plates...



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

Does anyone know whether it is straight forward to remove the front & back plates from a 2017 TTS? I have some new ones coming but I'm not sure whether they are straight forward to remove/tamper proof or whether there is a useful knack to getting them off?

Cheers


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Mine were just screwed on


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Typically they're screwed on, so that's a one minute job. If they're stuck on, use WD40 to dissolve the glue on the double sided tape and gently prise off. Best of all, if its an Audi number plate holder, you just unclip it.


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks Yeah it's the Audi Sport ones...I'll give it a go...


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Having changed my plates on my 2017 tts I can tell you they are a right pain in the arse to get off,by the other posts here I'm assuming they where just screwed on with normal screws,mine where not,instead they had one way screws holding them on,you will not undo these with a normal screwdriver and will need to purchase a special tool to undo them,just a prior warning.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Dino_Donis said:


> Thanks Yeah it's the Audi Sport ones...I'll give it a go...


You're putting AudiSport number plates/holders on a non Audi Sport car?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Reasty said:


> Having changed my plates on my 2017 tts I can tell you they are a right pain in the arse to get off,by the other posts here I'm assuming they where just screwed on with normal screws,mine where not,instead they had one way screws holding them on,you will not undo these with a normal screwdriver and will need to purchase a special tool to undo them,just a prior warning.


Ah, clutch head screws. Actually a good idea to use them instead of the normal ones. Stops thieves nicking your plate.
Mine were just standard screws and came off easy. How much did the special tool cost you?


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

kmpowell said:


> Dino_Donis said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Yeah it's the Audi Sport ones...I'll give it a go...
> ...


He's got a TTS, doh ... besides, I don't think it matters whether you've got an TT, TTS, TT RS or A3 diesel, they look good on any Audi. I've got them on mine too, dealer fitted them FOC before I took delivery


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Mark Pred said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Dino_Donis said:
> ...


Derrrr, a TTS isn't part of 'Audi Sport', Audi Sport is RS and R8. https://www.audi.co.uk/audi-innovation/sport.html :roll:

Putting Audi Sport number plates on a non Audi Sport car, is akin to putting M-Power number plates on a M-sport 320D, it's trying to be something you're not.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

My TTS came with Audi Sport wheels on it but I'm damn sure I'm not taking them off :?


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> Dino_Donis said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Yeah it's the Audi Sport ones...I'll give it a go...
> ...


My 2017 TTS came from the dealers with one holder fitted to the rear...


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

Plates changed now, the back was simple as just had to unclip the frame, the front one was stuck on so a bit of a pain to get off and the residue afterwards - some sticky stuff remover and a paint scraper did the trick...

May have to change the plates if the old bill doesn't like the character/number spacing though...No MOT for 2.5 years though


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> Reasty said:
> 
> 
> > Having changed my plates on my 2017 tts I can tell you they are a right pain in the arse to get off,by the other posts here I'm assuming they where just screwed on with normal screws,mine where not,instead they had one way screws holding them on,you will not undo these with a normal screwdriver and will need to purchase a special tool to undo them,just a prior warning.
> ...


https://www.amazon.co.uk/KING-DO-WAY-Da ... moval+tool

£5.99 from Amazon,the proper tool is £30


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

kmpowell said:


> Putting Audi Sport number plates on a non Audi Sport car, is akin to putting M-Power number plates on a M-sport 320D, it's trying to be something you're not.


I've got this little red badge on my car that's got an S across it...trying to be something you're not.... that does make me laugh. The dealer I ordered my car from fits audi sport plate holders to many of the S and RS models they sell, oh and even the non performance variants  . I'd better tell them to stop this abhorrent practice and get onto audi themselves, as you obviously you shouldn't be allowed to have them unless you've got an R8 or a RS  If someone wants to put them or any other audi sport parts on their car, should it matter if it's not an RS model? No, not one bit.


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

kmpowell said:


> Derrrr, a TTS isn't part of 'Audi Sport', Audi Sport is RS and R8. https://www.audi.co.uk/audi-innovation/sport.html :roll:
> 
> Putting Audi Sport number plates on a non Audi Sport car, is akin to putting M-Power number plates on a M-sport 320D, it's trying to be something you're not.


It's this sort of bollocks that puts me off forums. It's his car he can do what he likes. I've had my car for a month now and goodbye. That's probably the shortest time I've been a member of a forum. Well done, hope you're proud.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Mark Pred said:


> I've got this little red badge on my car that's got an S across it.


Your "S" trim line badge has got absolutely zero to do with Audi Sport whatsoever, but if it makes you feel better about yourself by kidding yourself that it does, then you crack on flower.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Mark Pred said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Putting Audi Sport number plates on a non Audi Sport car, is akin to putting M-Power number plates on a M-sport 320D, it's trying to be something you're not.
> ...


+1


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

One word.... co*k


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

chelspeed said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Derrrr, a TTS isn't part of 'Audi Sport', Audi Sport is RS and R8. https://www.audi.co.uk/audi-innovation/sport.html :roll:
> ...


Totally agree with the fact it is his car and he can do with it what he likes to do with it, up to him.


----------



## PTHOM (Oct 29, 2016)

Ditto


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

chelspeed said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Derrrr, a TTS isn't part of 'Audi Sport', Audi Sport is RS and R8. https://www.audi.co.uk/audi-innovation/sport.html :roll:
> ...


At the top of the page go into PROFILE, then Friends and Foes, then Manage Foes and add the name of someone whose posts you don't want to see to the box. Job done, no more bollocks.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

kmpowell said:


> Derrrr, a TTS isn't part of 'Audi Sport', Audi Sport is RS and R8. https://www.audi.co.uk/audi-innovation/sport.html :roll:
> 
> Putting Audi Sport number plates on a non Audi Sport car, is akin to putting M-Power number plates on a M-sport 320D, it's trying to be something you're not.


Who's going to know? Who's going to care?
99.9% of the population wouldn't even notice the plate was any different.
Of that 0.1% that did notice only 1% would know that his car was an S model and that the plate wasn't strictly relevant to that model.
And out of them only 10% would actually care.
Taking the population of UK as being 65 million this means that there are 650 people out there who could take umbridge about his use of the plate. 
As the area of the UK is about 94,000 square miles the chances of him bumping into one of those 650 people is quite remote. 

Also 78% of the statistics you read on the internet are make up. :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

ZephyR2 said:


> Who's going to know? Who's going to care?


Then why do it then?!?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Because, I presume, he thinks the Audi Sport plates look nicer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gulliver (Jul 17, 2016)

[/quote]
Derrrr, a TTS isn't part of 'Audi Sport', Audi Sport is RS and R8. https://www.audi.co.uk/audi-innovation/sport.html :roll:

Putting Audi Sport number plates on a non Audi Sport car, is akin to putting M-Power number plates on a M-sport 320D, it's trying to be something you're not.[/quote]

A bit unfair the OP was only asking how to get the number plates off.

I think it is fair game if you post loads of pictures of your modified car then you should expect a range of comments, its not like the poor OP has used up the worlds supply of 'carbon fibre' on his interior :lol:


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > Who's going to know? Who's going to care?
> ...


I didn't do anything I bought the car new from Audi & they were already fitted. I'll ask Audi to take them off to keep you happy...I also noticed that my factory fitted 20" V-spokes have RS printed on them so I'll get a marker pen out & cross through it ;-)
I only asked how to remove number plates....

Sent from my Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## PTHOM (Oct 29, 2016)

Put on your car whatever you like as its ones own personal choice.I have 16" long gel plates because i like them.


----------

